# snow covered graveyard



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

was hoping for a little more snow than we got but this will do.
I want it to last until tonight , so I can get a lite pic










spider victim also..I liked his eyes showed thru.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Oh my gosh! That poor skellie is chilled to the bone! hehehe
Great pics Lilly


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> Oh my gosh! That poor skellie is chilled to the bone!


And he thought things just couldn't get any worse!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Is it ever neat seeing the props in a snowy setting. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd like to see a night shot of a really elaborate cemetery setup with about 3" of snow and the haunt lighting on. I imagine you'd have to alter the color scheme and brightness a bit but I think it would look very cool. I love pictures of snowy tombstones. Just has a different sort of peaceful yet mournful look.

Hope you get your night shot Lilly. That looks really cool as it is.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks so peaceful with the snow cover.


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

ooooh pretty...in a weird way.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Awesome pictures


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool. You should put some cross country skis on your props with ski poles in their hands!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scary Godmother said:


> Very cool. You should put some cross country skis on your props with ski poles in their hands!


LMAO - skellies on skis!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I didn't get the skis on them (don't have any )..that's funny maybe I can work on that.
here are a couple nite lite shots

























Not alot of snow but a bit to reflect 
I like the second one best.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ya know i just realized its just not winter with out snow covered pics of Lillys cemetary.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dang, those night shots look like a real grave yard.

I also like the snow on graves...don't know why.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That's cool Lilly...well really it's COLD...Nice pics ...thanks


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Looks just as good day or night - although my favorite is the 2nd night one too.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really cool Lilly. I too like the second one.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice cemetary!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks again..
I was just thinking this morning because the cemetary is still up minus a few styro markers..that I wonder what a couple reindeer and a tree would look like in it ..haha
If I get ambitious I will try that out


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I think you should just add to it throughout the year...deer for Christmas...cupid for valentines...a leprechaun or two for St. Patty's


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Glad to see I am not the only one that likes snow on the tombstones. For me it means that I didnt get them picked up in time. Nice pics, although I like the day llite ones better.


----------



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

Pretty cool but snow on a haunt just makes me mourn for all the ToT's wearing heavy coats over their cool costumes. Alas...


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neat idea.


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

One of these years we're probably going to have a snow covered hauint. It's just a matter of time.

Gret pics BTW. Gives it that eerie calming effect.


----------

